# Wood duck question



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why are so many people "down" on hunting Woodies?  In my book, getting the opportunity for a duck is what it's all about.  Woodies work for me.


----------



## wingding (Nov 12, 2009)

The wood duck is my favorite duck. It's the best looking IMO. There not the easiest ducks to down when there blazing through the timber. I'll take one (shoot at one) every chance I get. Some times that all I've got.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 12, 2009)

The most common reason is probably because wood ducks are so easily killed. You don't need a call you don't need decoys, all you need is to be at the .... wait for it ...... "X"!!! That is all there is to killing woodies!!! There is also the point that because you can only kill three woodies a day that a duck hunt consisting of only woodies would only take a matter of minutes in most cases.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2009)

wingding said:


> The wood duck is my favorite duck. It's the best looking IMO. There not the easiest ducks to down when there blazing through the timber. I'll take one (shoot at one) every chance I get. Some times that all I've got.



Male woodies are definitely good looking ducks.  You're right, when they come in, they come in FAST


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 12, 2009)

Well it's "generally" a short hunt also..They are in a tie for the pretties duck to me, with the pintail being first. They eat good also.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 12, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> The most common reason is probably because wood ducks are so easily killed..



I guess I'm just not that good then cause I've watched a many of them in a pond one morning then show up the following morning and .....nothing.  Guess it just shows how bad of a duck hunter I am when they do that.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 12, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I guess I'm just not that good then cause I've watched a many of them in a pond one morning then show up the following morning and .....nothing.  Guess it just shows how bad of a duck hunter I am when they do that.



You just have to be on your P's & Q's young padawan!!!


----------



## injun joe (Nov 12, 2009)

When you go out west, those boys are dying to kill a woodie. I had a guy in ND (that we murdered the big ducks and geese with) make me promise that I would send him one upon my return to God's promised land. Grass is always greener..........
That said, put me down for seeing the Woodrows fly every morning. I just like being where they like being.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2009)

injun joe said:


> When you go out west, those boys are dying to kill a woodie. I had a guy in ND (that we murdered the big ducks and geese with) make me promise that I would send him one upon my return to God's promised land. Grass is always greener..........
> That said, put me down for seeing the Woodrows fly every morning. I just like being where they like being.



That is what I was thinking.  Some things are taken for granted when available.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2009)

injun joe said:


> When you go out west, those boys are dying to kill a woodie. I had a guy in ND (that we murdered the big ducks and geese with) make me promise that I would send him one upon my return to God's promised land. Grass is always greener..........
> That said, put me down for seeing the Woodrows fly every morning. I just like being where they like being.



I've only seen a couple in all my years up here but they were all before season was even close guess they don't own any longjohns. I told the Rebecca that if i ever get one hen or drake I would be spending some money to have it mounted


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 12, 2009)

injun joe said:


> When you go out west, those boys are dying to kill a woodie. I had a guy in ND (that we murdered the big ducks and geese with) make me promise that I would send him one upon my return to God's promised land. Grass is always greener..........
> That said, put me down for seeing the Woodrows fly every morning. I just like being where they like being.



I used to hunt in PA and Maryland.  Those folks considered it a season if they shot a drake woody.  Too far up the flywood to have many migratory birds, and not enough swamps for a big resident population.

If the hunter was a fly fisherman also, he would just think he had died and gone to heaven.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ain't nothing wrong with them Woodrows , they are fun to shoot.  

I enjoy having a ton of 'em drop in to play, even if it is only for a couple of minutes.  The shooting is fast and furious and I still get rush from it everytime.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 12, 2009)

Ain't nuttin wrong with shooting woodies.  I think what people are trying to get at is just because you can fill a limit of woodies every Saturday morning doesn't mean your a pro.  But, shooting 4 mallards and 2 woodies would.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Ain't nuttin wrong with shooting woodies.  I think what people are trying to get at is just because you can fill a limit of woodies every Saturday morning doesn't mean your a pro.  But, shooting 4 mallards and 2 woodies would.



Just a quick ? what is your limit? Here I'm allowed 7 ducks but only 2 can be mallard hens no more then 2 pintails or 2 redhead or 1 canvasback but you can have a total of 7 ducks.


----------



## deebo (Nov 12, 2009)

*Limits*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just a quick ? what is your limit? Here I'm allowed 7 ducks but only 2 can be mallard hens no more then 2 pintails or 2 redhead or 1 canvasback but you can have a total of 7 ducks.



Regs:
"a bag limit of 6 ducks, of which not more than 3 wood ducks, 4 mallards of which 2 may be hens, 2 scaup, 2 redheads, 1 pintail, 1 black duck, 1 fulvous whistling duck, 1 canvasback. The season is closed for harlequin ducks."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 12, 2009)

deebo said:


> Regs:
> "a bag limit of 6 ducks, of which not more than 3 wood ducks, 4 mallards of which 2 may be hens, 2 scaup, 2 redheads, 1 pintail, 1 black duck, 1 fulvous whistling duck, 1 canvasback. The season is closed for harlequin ducks."




Didn't even know they ranged that far south 1 a year now up here.

Thanks deebo


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't forget the 5 geese


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 12, 2009)

If a harley made it this far he's lost and drunk, and prolly get shot because someone would think he was a woodie


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 12, 2009)

It can be over quick on a good wood duck hunt but I will take it anytime. Very sporting bird to shoot at when in the right place.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 12, 2009)

My only questions when I see one fly into range are:

1.  Tastes great or
2.   Less filling.

Can't beat down no Woodrow!


----------



## GermanDogs (Nov 12, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> The most common reason is probably because wood ducks are so easily killed. You don't need a call you don't need decoys, all you need is to be at the .... wait for it ...... "X"!!! That is all there is to killing woodies!!! There is also the point that because you can only kill three woodies a day that a duck hunt consisting of only woodies would only take a matter of minutes in most cases.



Alot like deer hunting


----------



## GermanDogs (Nov 12, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> If a harley made it this far he's lost and drunk, and prolly get shot because someone would think he was a woodie



A "harley"Got killed in Jackson County Ga Bout two years ago.


----------



## gaturkey99 (Nov 12, 2009)

woodies are the only thing i can count on and you can guarantee that i love every minute of the 20 minute hunt on Saturday mornings


----------



## chundafied (Nov 12, 2009)

I'll bust a woodduck in a heartbeat.
However, given the choice, I'll put in the extra effort and try to put myself into a location where I have a chance at other species, a chance at shooting more birds, and a hunt that doesn't just last 15-20 minutes.
Nothing wrong at all with shooting them.  But I personally like to challenge myself a little more as a fowler.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 13, 2009)

...cause its all over and time to turn around and go home after 30-45mins.  A woodie hunt is what you do a couple times a season when you're having a tough time with the big ducks.


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 13, 2009)

Two mallards, two ringers and two woodies. That's a nice Lake Seminole limit. (A canvasback can be substituted for any of the above but there will be a $.50 extra charge.)


----------



## chase870 (Nov 13, 2009)

Woodies r a trophy duck in canada and nodak just cause they arnt very common there that said I like to shoot em with a 20ga but have no issue with shootin em with the 12ga and sic'n the fat girlfriend on them


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love shooting woodies. I dont believe that the reason people downplay shooting woodies is because they are supposedly "easily killed" like mentioned earlier....i believe its because people get tired of shooting the same type ducks over and over. If you talk to anybody who has hunted in the thick swamp and had woodies buzz by doin 70 they will tell you aint nothin easy bout that. I, along with my huntin buddies know that 99% of the ducks we gone see are gone be woodies... dont make a hill of beans difference to us. We like to shoot em and we like to eat em. There isnt anything like the rush you get when they start pouring in. And the fact that your done in time to go grab a biscuit and joe from mickey d's is the best part!


----------



## shotcaller20 (Nov 13, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I love shooting woodies. I dont believe that the reason people downplay shooting woodies is because they are supposedly "easily killed" like mentioned earlier....i believe its because people get tired of shooting the same type ducks over and over. If you talk to anybody who has hunted in the thick swamp and had woodies buzz by doin 70 they will tell you aint nothin easy bout that. I, along with my huntin buddies know that 99% of the ducks we gone see are gone be woodies... dont make a hill of beans difference to us. We like to shoot em and we like to eat em. There isnt anything like the rush you get when they start pouring in. And the fact that your done in time to go grab a biscuit and joe from mickey d's is the best part!



X2!


----------



## chundafied (Nov 13, 2009)

> Two mallards, two ringers and two woodies. That's a nice Lake Seminole limit. (A canvasback can be substituted for any of the above but there will be a $.50 extra charge.)



The people that bought Wingates probably won't appreciate you shooting their pet mallards.


----------



## gsubo (Nov 13, 2009)

Its all we got around here..Ill take what I can get


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Nov 13, 2009)

thank god for wood ducks or we would have a boring duck season in ga


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 14, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> My only questions when I see one fly into range are:
> 
> 1.  Tastes great or
> 2.   Less filling.
> ...


I agree and to me it  is like catching abrook trout


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 14, 2009)

chundafied said:


> The people that bought Wingates probably won't appreciate you shooting their pet mallards.



You can  hand feed mallards, but I have NEVER seen woodies eating out of someone's hand!!!


----------



## emtguy (Nov 15, 2009)

we got a hoe with alot of mallards coming in and no telling how many woodies and i prefer shooting the faster woodies, more of a challenge...i just like the quick bird, easy hunting because all you need is waders and the fact that you know you gone get to shoot.
Checked a pond the other day( my hunting buddy did) and he said over 200 had come in when he quit counting.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 15, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I love shooting woodies. I dont believe that the reason people downplay shooting woodies is because they are supposedly "easily killed" like mentioned earlier....i believe its because people get tired of shooting the same type ducks over and over. If you talk to anybody who has hunted in the thick swamp and had woodies buzz by doin 70 they will tell you aint nothin easy bout that. I, along with my huntin buddies know that 99% of the ducks we gone see are gone be woodies... dont make a hill of beans difference to us. We like to shoot em and we like to eat em. There isnt anything like the rush you get when they start pouring in. !





Couldn't agree more!

These guys apparently  have never shot Woodies flying down a slough headed to a roost in the dead of winter standing in 38 degree water, without waders. It is no walk in the park. 

To spice things up a little leave the dog at home, forget the waders, go find a creek with running water and a beaver dam stand on the deep side in the water; oh yeah take low brass 20ga. and have a blast.


PS 
a .410 is much more fun on a roost than a 12 or 20


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 16, 2009)

chundafied said:


> The people that bought Wingates probably won't appreciate you shooting their pet mallards.



They're only pets when duck season is closed.


----------



## fountain (Nov 20, 2009)

i aint never seen nothin but a woodie here!  i dont hunt ducks that much, but its all i have ever seen.  people kill different ducks around here every now and then, but they hunt a lot.

i want a mallard so bad.  that is my goal for the year--to find a big, pretty green head and have it mounted.


----------



## Da Butcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Wood ducks are very easy to kill and are very pretty, also i hear alot of people are going after the pintails on lanier


----------



## Tmbrwlf (Nov 26, 2009)

*Woodies are a blast!*



Dustin Pate said:


> It can be over quick on a good wood duck hunt but I will take it anytime. Very sporting bird to shoot at when in the right place.



I love a good wood duck hunt!  Get in and out!  some of the prettiest birds you will ever encounter.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Nov 26, 2009)

I like em..fun to hunt for me...plenty of them..hard to hit...Bout all we have unless you go to the marsh.


----------

